# Bud pic of the month



## Bios (Sep 24, 2015)

So I've noticed the bud pic of the month has been the same for quite a while now. 

Whens the next bud pic of the month contest ?   :tokie:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2015)

Bios it is with great  and:hairpull::angrywife::hitchair: that I say, we can't make it happen. The new site admin hasn't given us mods that ability and he has a problem, or the V bulletin has a problem.. but it sucks and I am sorry.  I can't tell you the technical reasons but they are there.


----------



## kaotik (Sep 24, 2015)

we could still do them.. just wouldn't have them displayed up top or anything.
it's proved time and time again; you don't need prizes or a spotlight for people to participate 
heck anyone could start one if they wanted, if people are interested.. i run one at another site i frequent, and i'm just a regular member.

i find it kinda hokey he can't change that header pic though.. i mean, i'm no techie.. but how hard is it to change an image?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2015)

kaotik, will you start one?


----------



## kaotik (Sep 24, 2015)

probably not rose.. stretched out as it is 
pics have always given me fits here anyway too (why you don't see me post many here  )


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 24, 2015)

I'd be in if you'd do start one !


----------

